# Wrapping after glycerin dew ok?



## saltydog (May 18, 2011)

I only left my soaps out for a day, and some formed dew already!
This hasn't happened to me before, but it's been humid and raining and I had them (stupidly) under my air conditioner where outside air could come in.
Will they be ok if I just wipe them off and wrap in Saran??


----------



## Kat2011 (May 18, 2011)

I've done that - but I always dust them with a tiny bit of arrowroot powder before shrink wrapping them.

The powder doesn't really show up, it absorbs any last little bit if "slickness" and it makes it a lot easier to slide them down into the bag  :wink:


----------



## saltydog (May 18, 2011)

Do you always shrink-wrap? I feel like they would last forever in there, but
I go between that and Saran. The only reason being I don't like that you can't smell the soap in the shrink.


----------



## soapbuddy (May 18, 2011)

saltydog said:
			
		

> Do you always shrink-wrap? I feel like they would last forever in there, but
> I go between that and Saran. The only reason being I don't like that you can't smell the soap in the shrink.


Just so you know there is smell through shrink wrap.


----------



## saltydog (May 18, 2011)

Nooo, Soapbuddy, I use it sometimes, I can't smell a thing. Where do you buy yours???


----------



## soapbuddy (May 18, 2011)

saltydog said:
			
		

> Nooo, Soapbuddy, I use it sometimes, I can't smell a thing. Where do you buy yours???


When I get home, I'll look for the receipt and post back.


----------



## soapbuddy (May 18, 2011)

Found it! Here you go. http://therapygarden.com/index.php?main ... cts_id=510


----------



## saltydog (May 18, 2011)

THANK YOU!
Shrink wrap you could smell thru would be ideal!


----------



## soapbuddy (May 18, 2011)

saltydog said:
			
		

> THANK YOU!
> Shrink wrap you could smell thru would be ideal!


You're welcome!


----------



## Tabitha (May 18, 2011)

I tend to 'rinse' mine off if they get dewey & then allow them to dry completely. Then I mist them heavy w/ alcohol, it smothes the surface as it evaporates.


----------



## saltydog (May 18, 2011)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I tend to 'rinse' mine off if they get dewey & then allow them to dry completely. Then I mist them heavy w/ alcohol, it smothes the surface as it evaporates.



Oh, wow, that's cool, didn't know that..thanks!


----------

